# Monster Bichir Collection : Location #1



## neoprodigy (Jun 16, 2010)

Tank #1














































VIDEO : 



































































VIDEO :


----------



## jm. (May 12, 2010)

Awesome feeding video, what are they eating though?


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey, what are you doing on a BC forum?! Go back to MFK! haha jk, jk!! You are more then welcome  Nice tanks too!


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Neo is on many Canadian forums. Nice tank, those fish all look great.


----------



## Bizbomb (Apr 21, 2010)

Excellent collection.


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Everyone is here in BCA. Very that you also posted it here. This just show that I'm not the only one who stock their fish like this. Lol!


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's an amazing collection!


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow! Beautiful fish.


----------

